# AMAZING DIFFERENCE IN JUST TWO DAYS



## Psychedelic Julian (May 28, 2012)

I've tried a lot of difference things to get rid of DP, and i am not fully cured yet but i've done a huge difference in only two days and i'm so excited to see if it continues this way!

I've used Prozac for 9 days now and it's started to take effect for 2 days ago, i've also taken a lot of C and B vitamin togheter with Omega 3 and Linseed Oil.

But the most important thing is to not think about stupid philosophical questions, and overanalyzing stuff. Just think about a thing ONCE and then forget about it. Only care about things that is relevant to you.

So my best cure so far is:

- 2 Linssed Oil capsules twice a day (2x2) (Linseed oil in liquid form is also alright)

- 4 Omega 3 capsules once a day (4x1) (The same goes here, liquid form is alright)

- 1 effervescent tablet of C vitamine (What flavor does not matter) Mix with water.

- 1 effervescent tablet of Multivitamine (Flavor doesn't matter here either) Mix with water.

- One pill of B vitamine each day. Get yourself a good jar of B-vitamines, not one that is too cheap.

- Try to get your hands on some Prozac (Fluoxetine) prescribed (If you can't get it in any other day). Ask your doctor for instructions how to use it.

Prozac is used for anxiety so you can more easily focus on other stuff than your DP. The deadliest sin of DP is thinking about it, it is only making it a LOT worst. Follow my tip to not think about anything for too long, and try to focus on stuff that is relevant to you.

I hope this will help you, it has helped me A LOT!


----------



## Psychedelic Julian (May 28, 2012)

I've also been jogging a lot the 4 past day, that is also a tip!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

this kind of things generally isnt cured in a week........but thats great that you're feeling better. i'm betting you have the short term symptom of something else type of dp


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

Well, all I can say is enjoy it. Antidepressants did absolutely nothing for me, aside from making me nauseous.


----------



## Optimist (May 29, 2012)

good for you .. but I don't think the medication did anything for you ( I could be wrong) .. because SSRI needs about 4-6 weeks at least before its effects kick in .. I would say you improved because you changed your way of thinking .. along with taking vitamins and stuff.. vitamin C shuts down the cortisol hormone .. which makes a huge difference with dealing with anxiety .. made the same difference to me ..

really hope you only get better and better from now on ..


----------

